# Windows 10 Media Creation Tool



## Miletich3 (Mar 7, 2015)

I wanna upgrade from Windows 8.1 to 10 using the Media Creation tool. It has opened without any problems, but after like 30 minutes, progress was still at 0%!!! Next, after I tried again, this message comes up. It's in the attached thumbnail below.

Need help please! Thank you.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

From what I can glean, this error is cropping up when something went wrong with the Win 10 download and corrupted the install files (which Microsoft has apparently been downloading onto our computers without our knowledge or permission). The solution seems to be to delete these files and start over. Unfortunately the folders that contain the Windows 10 downloaded files are hidden and the process to delete them is beyond the scope of most users.

You need to do some reading before attempting to delete these hidden files: 

Start here but don't do anything -- just read about the problem.

[Solved] How to Fix set-up couldn't start properly error in Windows 10,7,8

Use the commands in the link below to delete the Windows 10 installation download folders.

Can I delete $Windows.~BT & $Windows.~WS folders?

Once the Windows 10 installation file downloads have been deleted, download the .iso directly using the Media Creation Tool and then use the application Rufus to make a bootable USB drive or DVD, or just have the Media Creation Tool make a bootable USB drive for you. I found it easiest to just have the tool create the bootable USB drive.

https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows10

If you are unsure about this then don't do anything and wait for a tech to provide more help. There may be another solution to this problem.


----------

